# Replacement sling studs for Tikka T3 Lite?



## Big Doe Down (Aug 13, 2012)

I got the stock on my Tikka dipped a couple of months ago and I had to take the sling swivel studs off of the stock before getting it dipped. I've had my gun back for a while now and was just looking at it and realized that I forgot to put the studs back on the gun and I have no idea where I put them. I have looked everywhere and can't seem to find them. So my question is, what replacement studs will fit my gun? I found the exact replacement studs on Beretta's website but they are $22 and I know I can get them for 1/4 the price somewhere else, I just don't know which ones will fit my gun. I don't have to put a sling on my gun, but it is really convenient when carrying it in the woods. So if anyone knows which ones I need and can point me in the right direction it would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## NOYDB (Aug 14, 2012)

Put whatever ones you want.

To do it right: http://www.brownells.com/.aspx/pid=1761/Product/SWIVEL-JIG-DRILL-SET

More info: http://thefiringline.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2588280

Or so you can go into business: http://www.brownells.com/.aspx/sid=...SLING-SWIVEL-DRILL-JIG?mc_id=200500&source=CJ

Do you have a drill press or will you be doing this by hand?


----------

